# Hughes HDVR2 - can it be activated?



## darekd (Oct 11, 2006)

I recently re-joined Directv and got two new receivers (HR22 and R16). I still have old Hughes HDVR2 that was working well last time I used it. Can this receiver still be activated and receive SD channels? If I can still use it, do I have to pay DVR fee?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

It should still work, not sure if you'll need a new card.
Since you already have the DVR fee on the account the only extra fee would be the $5/month mirror fee.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Depending on how long its been out of service, it may need a new access card.


----------



## darekd (Oct 11, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Depending on how long its been out of service, it may need a new access card.


It's been over three years. Is Directv charging for the access card?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

darekd said:


> It's been over three years. Is Directv charging for the access card?


$20 shipped. Call access card dept.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

darekd said:


> It's been over three years. Is Directv charging for the access card?


3 years of non-use, I would definitely fire it up and see if still works first. As an analogy, stick a pc in a closet for 3 years, decide to get it back out and use it 24/7 again, the HD at the very least would be suspect after not operating for 3 years. It should be able to tune to 201 or something like that without a new access card/activation.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

darekd said:


> It's been over three years. Is Directv charging for the access card?


The magic number is two years. I learned this when I had a defective access card replaced some time back. While on the line with the access card dept. they told me that after two years a new access card would be required BUT even old Hughes and RCA receivers can be placed back in service.

Some of the CSR's balk because they don't know how to re-activate older receivers that don't have RID's (Receiver ID's). BUT if the receiver was originally on YOUR account before it was deactivated, it's no problem. If not, the access card dept. can get your ancient receiver reactivated.

A new access card costs $20 including shipping and is guaranteed for one year. It must be activated within 10 days of being shipped or it disables itself and you DON'T get a refund...so watch for the mailman (they are sent out Priority Mail).


----------

